# Somehow this can't be right....



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

So I'm doing my weekly cooking for Nikki today. On the menu this week:

(All organic, of course. :biggrin: )

grass-fed beef
sweet potatoes
green beans
artichoke hearts
cranberries
extra-virgin olive oil
virgin hemp oil
virgin coconut oil

Mmm, sounds good!!! 

Then I remember that *I, on the other hand,* am having leftover veggies/rice for dinner... :rofl: 

What' wrong with this picture?? LOL. I guess we do love our fluff butts very much!!

And my hubby wonders where the grocery budget goes... :brownbag:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I hear you! I am making Lady's recipe today with wild caught salmon and sweet potato. I am having a Lean Cuisine for dinner. :crying:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ May 30 2009, 04:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783275


> I hear you! I am making Lady's recipe today with wild caught salmon and sweet potato. I am having a Lean Cuisine for dinner. :crying:[/B]



Glad I'm not the only crazy person.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ May 30 2009, 03:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783274


> So I'm doing my weekly cooking for Nikki today. On the menu this week:
> 
> (All organic, of course. :biggrin: )
> 
> ...



QUOTE (LadysMom @ May 30 2009, 03:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783275


> I hear you! I am making Lady's recipe today with wild caught salmon and sweet potato. I am having a Lean Cuisine for dinner. :crying:[/B]



Lol, the things we do for our babies. I don't cook at all except Thanksgiving, but i'll cook for my babies. :HistericalSmiley: Thank Goodness my husband likes to cook, i just hate it.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, can I come live at your houses?? I'll even let you put a topknot in my hair and dress me up in cute little dresses! :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ May 30 2009, 05:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783297


> Wow, can I come live at your houses?? I'll even let you put a topknot in my hair and dress me up in cute little dresses! :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Well on the other hand I was boiling some chicken for my babies and then added some brown rice and broccoli and then I said to myself gosh I haven't eaten today may as well eat this. So I made dinner
for them and me, we are all chowing down on it now.

My skin kids keep tellimg me I feed them better than they were fed.

Lucy


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ May 30 2009, 04:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783297


> Wow, can I come live at your houses?? I'll even let you put a topknot in my hair and dress me up in cute little dresses! :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Whoo Hooo, that is funny!!!! Yes I love to cook for CeeCee too!!! I use sirloin beef tips, grain fed from our great meat market, and skinless, boneless fresh chicken breast. I cook fresh green beans from our garden and I buy sweet potatoes and she loves them. She eats that along with her California Natural small bites dry dog food. I put extra virgin olive oil in the chicken when I cook it........it is great being a malt!!!! ..........or an adult with a top knot and a little dress, of course you wear mary jane shoes with knee socks!!!! :Flowers 2:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Haha...I'm also homecooking for my dogs today: salmon, tilapia, sweet potatos and green beans. Not sure what I'll be having...maybe some left over chicken salad...


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ May 30 2009, 01:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783274


> So I'm doing my weekly cooking for Nikki today. On the menu this week:
> 
> (All organic, of course. :biggrin: )
> 
> ...


LOL, that does sound yummy!  I definitely hear ya on sparing no expense when it comes to our babies. My boyfriend thinks I'm nuts for spending the $$$ I spend on my little ones.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Last night i ate beans with broccolini .Baci ate grilled chicken with brown rice broccoli and pumpkin .


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I have to admit, I am really thankful that I no longer cook weekly for Hunter. That's what it was like at my house with ground organic, free range, grain fed beef, greenbeans, carrots, and sweet potatoes while I ate frozen food. Now we feed Natural Balance and suppliment with little homemade treats occassionally. Its not ideal (ideally we would cook for him) but I just haven't been able to with the new job, house, and all the doctor's appointments. I have to admit though - we eat a lot better now


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't do home cooking, except for chicken to add to the pups food....but my daughter says I never treated her this good for a lot of reasons... :brownbag: ....oh....didn't I? I don't remember, things were harder then.....


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Sounds about right! 

I also did the bi-weekly cooking tonight for Casanova

Wild Pollock
Organic Spinach
Organic Green Beans
Organic Tender Peas

We were better today...we usually get take out, but tonight we did have
Wild King Salmon
Organic Asparagus


----------



## Smithville55 (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't want to offend anybody, but cooking meals and letting yourself have to eat frozen or leftover food, just so your dog can eat a good meal is crazy. I can understand paying a little more for healthy dog food, but home cooked meals? Come on, They're dogs! They don't know what you're doing. They've spent years eating out of dumpsters throughout history, why do people think they need home cooked meals? Especially if it is stretching your budget and you have to eat frozen food or leftovers. Seriously. I know you love your dogs, but they're dogs. I'm sure they don't care what they eat. They drink from a toilet for crying out loud. :wacko1: 

sorry, I just wanted to rant.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Smithville55 @ Jun 14 2009, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790968


> I don't want to offend anybody, but cooking meals and letting yourself have to eat frozen or leftover food, just so your dog can eat a good meal is crazy. I can understand paying a little more for healthy dog food, but home cooked meals? Come on, They're dogs! They don't know what you're doing. They've spent years eating out of dumpsters throughout history, why do people think they need home cooked meals? Especially if it is stretching your budget and you have to eat frozen food or leftovers. Seriously. I know you love your dogs, but they're dogs. I'm sure they don't care what they eat. They drink from a toilet for crying out loud. :wacko1:
> 
> sorry, I just wanted to rant.[/B]


The members on Spoiled Maltese do not feed homecooked meals to their Maltese just to "spoil" them -- in fact, most of them hate having to cook for them because it is expensive and time consuming. They choose to do it because it is the healthiest option for their Maltese, and they know that there are no harmful additives, fillers, and junk going into it. With all of the pet food recalls happening within the last few years, it's the safest option. It's just as important to provide healthy food for your pet as it is to your own human child. And I'm sure no one on here is "forced" to eat frozen meals or leftovers because of the cost of their pets' homecooked meals...they are not "that" tight on money. lol Obviously if things were "that" tight, they would make some adjustments in their budget.

I choose not to homecook for London because it is too time consuming for me and I free-feed her (we don't have set meal times).


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Smithville55 @ Jun 14 2009, 05:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790968


> I don't want to offend anybody, but cooking meals and letting yourself have to eat frozen or leftover food, just so your dog can eat a good meal is crazy. I can understand paying a little more for healthy dog food, but home cooked meals? Come on, They're dogs! They don't know what you're doing. They've spent years eating out of dumpsters throughout history, why do people think they need home cooked meals? Especially if it is stretching your budget and you have to eat frozen food or leftovers. Seriously. I know you love your dogs, but they're dogs. I'm sure they don't care what they eat. They drink from a toilet for crying out loud. :wacko1:
> 
> sorry, I just wanted to rant.[/B]


Bite your tongue, woman! Eating out of dumpsters! HA! Not our babies!

Seriously, I don't believe anyone on here is eating leftovers or frozen dinners because that's all they have in their budget after feeding their "well-loved" furbabies. lol I think it's more, "I'll cook & feed the fluffbutt the right foods, but leftovers is fine for me."


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Smithville55 @ Jun 14 2009, 05:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790968


> I don't want to offend anybody, but cooking meals and letting yourself have to eat frozen or leftover food, just so your dog can eat a good meal is crazy. I can understand paying a little more for healthy dog food, but home cooked meals? Come on, They're dogs! They don't know what you're doing. They've spent years eating out of dumpsters throughout history, why do people think they need home cooked meals? Especially if it is stretching your budget and you have to eat frozen food or leftovers. Seriously. I know you love your dogs, but they're dogs. I'm sure they don't care what they eat. They drink from a toilet for crying out loud. :wacko1:
> 
> sorry, I just wanted to rant.[/B]


Do you not realize that most of the "dog food" on the market today is absolute crap? There are some good commercial options but even then you have to be concerned with recalls. Do you not remember all the dogs that died and got sick after the huge melamine contamination?? It is much safer and healthier to make a dog's meals yourself as long as you supplement to make sure they are getting all nutrients needed. 

I don't believe those of us that posted in this thread can't afford to cook meals for ourself because we homecook for our dogs. I can afford to cook for myself...I just don't like spending time to do it and usually enjoy take out or junk food to eat, even though I know it's not the healthiest option. However, my dogs don't have a choice..they rely on me for their food so I give them the healthiest and tastiest food I can. I only homecook about every 12 days so it doesn't really take that much of my time. Our dogs have a much shorter lifespan than us and I hope to lengthen it as much as possible with a healthy diet. 

If you choose to let your dog eat out of the dumpster and drink out of the toilet, don't be surprised if it comes down with a bacterial infection, gets a blockage, bloats, or develops pancreatis or dies from eating something toxic...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I choose to home cook for Nikki because I know exactly what she is getting in her food. I can easily afford to cook myself a lovely dinner every night. However after I cook a week's worth of Nikki's food, sometimes I'm too lazy to cook for myself! I love to cook and we eat very well around here. Sometimes, too well, lol. 

Nikki is not "spoiled" because she doesn't know the difference between home cooking and commercial food. She'd eat any old crap food if I fed it to her, she's not picky. However her liver is damaged, so I'd much rather home cook for her. I don't trust most commercial dog food. 

Everyone makes their own choices on what to feed their dog. We all have our reasons for what and how we feed our dogs. It has nothing to do with going overboard and pampering, rather it's hoping to ensure good health so that our dogs don't have to suffer.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

check out the book foods pet's die for this will be pretty enlightening for you 

QUOTE (Smithville55 @ Jun 14 2009, 06:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790968


> I don't want to offend anybody, but cooking meals and letting yourself have to eat frozen or leftover food, just so your dog can eat a good meal is crazy. I can understand paying a little more for healthy dog food, but home cooked meals? Come on, They're dogs! They don't know what you're doing. They've spent years eating out of dumpsters throughout history, why do people think they need home cooked meals? Especially if it is stretching your budget and you have to eat frozen food or leftovers. Seriously. I know you love your dogs, but they're dogs. I'm sure they don't care what they eat. They drink from a toilet for crying out loud. :wacko1:
> 
> sorry, I just wanted to rant.[/B]


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I should have also posted that I originally started homecooking because Lacy was having GI issues and homecooking was recommended (before she was eating an all raw diet)...and I continue because she does so well with it and also due to reasons mentioned above.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jun 14 2009, 11:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791181


> I should have also posted that I originally started homecooking because Lacy was having GI issues and homecooking was recommended (before she was eating an all raw diet)...and I continue because she does so well with it and also due to reasons mentioned above.[/B]



Me too!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Smithville55 @ Jun 14 2009, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790968


> I don't want to offend anybody, but cooking meals and letting yourself have to eat frozen or leftover food, just so your dog can eat a good meal is crazy. I can understand paying a little more for healthy dog food, but home cooked meals? Come on, They're dogs! They don't know what you're doing. They've spent years eating out of dumpsters throughout history, why do people think they need home cooked meals? Especially if it is stretching your budget and you have to eat frozen food or leftovers. Seriously. I know you love your dogs, but they're dogs. I'm sure they don't care what they eat. They drink from a toilet for crying out loud. :wacko1:
> 
> sorry, I just wanted to rant.[/B]



1. Are you hungry and jealous you aren't a SPOILED Maltese furkid? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

2. Did you just call our fur-kids :wub: ...*A DOG* in a derogatory manner? :shocked:

3. Mine DO CARE what they eat!  

4. Mine DON'T drink out of toilets! :blink:

5. I see this is your first post. Are you sure you are in the right forum?....This place is called *SPOILED* Maltese. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Smithville55 @ Jun 14 2009, 06:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790968


> I don't want to offend anybody, but cooking meals and letting yourself have to eat frozen or leftover food, just so your dog can eat a good meal is crazy. I can understand paying a little more for healthy dog food, but home cooked meals? Come on, They're dogs! They don't know what you're doing. They've spent years eating out of dumpsters throughout history, why do people think they need home cooked meals? Especially if it is stretching your budget and you have to eat frozen food or leftovers. Seriously. I know you love your dogs, but they're dogs. I'm sure they don't care what they eat. They drink from a toilet for crying out loud. :wacko1:
> 
> sorry, I just wanted to rant.[/B]


Maltese are dogs? :shocked: :smrofl: LOL You must be new here. Welcome to the *Spoiled* Maltese Forum. Not just the Maltese forum, but the *SPOILED* Maltese forum. Here, these aren't your everyday dogs. I know some malts on this forum who have *more *clothes than I do. And maltese are too tiny to reach a toilet bowl to drink out of it. My maltese* only *drinks purified or bottled water. I wouldn't drink tap, neither will she. We're on vacation right now, and we bought plenty of bottled water for my Gigi. Also, I'm pretty sure she has *more* stuff than any of us. LOL 
Our "dogs" here are like our children. Most people on this forum don't have skin children or they're grown. Would you do it for your children? Yes. Would we do it for our "dogs". Yes.

I hate using maltese and "dogs" in the same sentence. LOL


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

I have thought about cooking for mine but I am afraid that I won't get enough of what is needed. Dou you add any vitamins to that? Aren't you afraid that they might be lacking some vitamins or minerals?
Dee


QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ May 30 2009, 03:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783274


> So I'm doing my weekly cooking for Nikki today. On the menu this week:
> 
> (All organic, of course. :biggrin: )
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Regarding home cooking and vitamins, we have a pinned topic on home cooking:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=46584


----------

